# Deaf cats with blue and green eyes?



## Mitsy34 (Nov 21, 2013)

Soooo I was wondering how many people have a deaf white cat with a blue eye and green eye or a mixture of both. 

We have three white cats all with a blue eye and Greeno but two are deaf. I know it's common in white cats but how many people here have a cat like this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I do. Munch is a deaf white cat with 2 blue eyes. 

PS. I also have 2 deaf dogs lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's percentages of white cats with blue or odd eyes that are deaf: White Cats, Eye Colours and Deafness

My aunt once had a white cat with blue eyes that was deaf... she'd had him for a few weeks before she even realised it. My father had to tell her, he noticed immediately. 8O This is going back 30+ years ago so I'll cut my aunt some slack, people didn't know as much about their pets back then.


----------



## Mitsy34 (Nov 21, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> I do. Munch is a deaf white cat with 2 blue eyes.
> 
> PS. I also have 2 deaf dogs lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does your knock stuff off of tables on purpose and then star at it? Ours does they slowly push them off little by little then watch it hit the floor and go for the next thing.

Now when they do it we say they are cleaning the house they manly do it when we are not watching cause they are not suppose to be on the counters but its so hard to get them to understand sense they can't hear us yelling at them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy34 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yours*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup. Mine is a bit of a jerk! He also will NOT stay out of my food... even with numerous squirts in the face... food is worth water in the face! Lol

However, he learns tricks very quickly, and also never lets me out of his sight. So he's easy... in a PIA kind of way LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I have two white cats with blue eyes. On is deaf, the other isn't. The deaf one is older so she is more mellow and doesn't get into much trouble. Her hearing friends are much more likely to knock things off tables or go on counters to check things out - one of my gray tabbies is most likely the trouble maker, not the white kitties!


----------



## Mitsy34 (Nov 21, 2013)

That's the opposite for me my calico cat is old and doesn't get into much at all but all the white ones do


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy34 (Nov 21, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Yup. Mine is a bit of a jerk! He also will NOT stay out of my food... even with numerous squirts in the face... food is worth water in the face! Lol
> 
> However, he learns tricks very quickly, and also never lets me out of his sight. So he's easy... in a PIA kind of way LOL
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


One of our deaf ones act dopy he's sooo mellow you can do anything to him and he wouldn't move or so anything so when we spray him he just looks at us and he always bugs us to turn the tap on in the bathroom so he can play with the water, if we put the cats in a room while we have our other animals out we hear bottle after bottle being knocked onto the floor from the two of them. My mom is a hair dresser so she has a bunch of hair products on her make up stand and they have lots of fun knocking that stuff off one by one onto the floor.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Angelo is white with yellow eyes. I thought he had hearing problem at first. Apparently he was just stubborn. I found his hearing was just fine after he slapped me in the face while I was singing. LOL.


----------



## Mitsy34 (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha I guess you must have sang something wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, let's say there is a reason I'm not a professional singer.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol that's hilarious Nolakitty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry.. Nolakitties I oopsied lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Hahaha it's ok.


----------

